# welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

habe nachm Bootskauf die im Boot befindliche Handlenzpumpe entsorgt weil sie eh kaputt war ...
dieses WE hat es mit einigen an Platzregen gezeigt das eine Pumpe durchaus wieder angebracht ist  |uhoh: 
wollte mir eigendlich besser ne elektrische einbauen, da ich ja auch oft allein unterwegs bin und dann am Steuerstand einfach halt das Knöpfchen drücken wollte anstatt weiter hinten handisch zu pumpen ....
schaue gerade *hier*, weiß aber wirklich nicht welche dafür am besten geeignet ist #d
wollte sie ganz hintem im Boot einbauen wo logischerweise dann beim Fahren das Wasser hinläuft.
funktioniert das denn überhaupt richtig wenn so ca 3-4 cm Wasser da sind ? oder gehen die nur quasi als Tauchpumpen |kopfkrat#c

dachte ja evtl. an diese hier :
12 V,      Schlauchanschluss: 32 mm, Kapazität: 5000     l/Std. M17349212 * 27,90 EUR*    taugt die was ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Nix gegen Elektrik im Boot, dass es aber im Ernstfall nicht schadet eine (zusätzliche) Handlenze zu haben, mit der Meinung stehe ich sicher nicht alleine da.

Oder umgekehrt:
Eine elektrische Lenzpumpe ist je nach Bootsgröße mit Sicherheit ein nützliches und komfortables Zubehör.

Wenns aber mal richtig ernst wird (was man ja nun wirklich niemand wünscht) ist es oft genug so, dass eben auch kein Strom mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Dann lieber unkomfortabel mit der Hand lenzen als absaufen.

Genauso denke ich dass man trotz aller elektrisch/elektronischen Navihilfsmittel zumindest die terrestrische Navigation beherrsschen sollte, wenn man sich auf See begibt.

Wegen des Einbaus kommts halt auch immer auf das Boot (Bodenform an der Stelle des Pumpeneinbaus) und die Pumpe an, wieivel Wasserstand die Pumpe braucht ums auch zu pumpen.

Ausprobieren???


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieivel Wasserstand die Pumpe braucht ums auch zu pumpen.



genau darauf läuft meine Frage hinaus ....
mit ausprobiern ist das wohl sone Sache vor dem Kauf denke ich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Eben


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

aha ... das mal auf meine Anfrage .... 

die brauchen alle so ca 1-3 cm bis sie gut 
laufen, je nach Schwimmerschalter. Am Besten ist die Johnson mit integriertem 
Schwimmerschalter, so die 450er für knapp 40 Euro. Ansonsten können die alle 
kurz Trockenlaufen, doch nicht so lange


----------



## NilsS (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Hi,

zum Einbau: such dir in deinem Boot die tiefste Stelle, wo das Wasser hinläuft, bei Fahrt und auch mal im Stand gemessen. Zur Not laminierst du einfach einen kleinen Pumpensumpf an die Stelle, wo deine favorisierte Pumpe hin soll. Schwimmschalter ist sicherlich nett, musste aber ab und an mal nach schauen, ob der noch gängig ist, grade bei den integrierten Pumpen mit Schwimmschalter, wie diese roten da von Johnson.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Moin

Ein schlauer Mann sagte einmal : " Es gibt keine bessere Pumpe als ein Mann in Panik mit einen Eimer" #6

Aber mal im ernst, bei meiner e lenzpumpe reicht 1 cm Wasser und die Pumpt bzw. hört dann auf wasser zu fördern. Pumpen tut die bis ich den schalter wieder drück. Alles was drunter ist, bleibt so lange im Bot bis ich hinten den Stöpsel ziehe.

Ich kann son teil nur empfehlen.


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

schon geordert today .... :m
war am WE schön ätzend wenn da das Wasser durchs Boot schwappt ...
geht ja hautsächlich darum ab und an mal etwas Regen- oder Spritzwasser rauszupumpen, idealerweise mal eben durch Knöpfchen drücken...
für wirkliche Notfälle Eimer, Pütz o.ä.


----------



## NilsS (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> war am WE schön ätzend wenn da das Wasser durchs Boot schwappt ...
> geht ja hautsächlich darum ab und an mal etwas Regen- oder Spritzwasser rauszupumpen, idealerweise mal eben durch Knöpfchen drücken...
> für wirkliche Notfälle Eimer, Pütz o.ä.


 
Hehe, ist das kein Selbstlenzer ? Ist bei dir hinten kein Abfluss mit Seeventil oder sowas ? Ansonsten pack ein paar dicke Tanks mit Sprit nach hinten und gut ists  . Dann läufts auch hinten weg, wenn du in der Kajüte sitzt :q .


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

no, im Gegensatz zum vorherigen kein Selbstlenzer ....
wird schon kein Problem sein, Pumpe kommt ganz nach hinten, während der Fahr sammelt sich da das Wasser, beim aufstoppen kam's wieder nach vorn ... |uhoh:


----------



## NilsS (14. August 2006)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wird schon kein Problem sein, Pumpe kommt ganz nach hinten, während der Fahr sammelt sich da das Wasser, beim aufstoppen kam's wieder nach vorn ... |uhoh:


 
Brauchsu vorne auch noch eine  .

Im Sommer garnich so schlecht ... kann man Füsse kühlen :q


----------



## ewout007 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habe nachm Bootskauf die im Boot befindliche Handlenzpumpe entsorgt weil sie eh kaputt war ...
> dieses WE hat es mit einigen an Platzregen gezeigt das eine Pumpe durchaus wieder angebracht ist  |uhoh:
> wollte mir eigendlich besser ne elektrische einbauen, da ich ja auch oft allein unterwegs bin und dann am Steuerstand einfach halt das Knöpfchen drücken wollte anstatt weiter hinten handisch zu pumpen ....
> schaue gerade *hier*, weiß aber wirklich nicht welche dafür am besten geeignet ist #d
> ...



Haben Sie die Website www.drahtloselenzpumpen.de schon besucht?


----------



## CA-KI (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Hallo Jörg, was haste dir denn für'n schicken Pott geholt?

Gruß Micha


----------



## simmi321 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

Ich hab ne Whaler super sub 650 die kann sogar automatisch abpumpen . Hat damals 65€ beim DES-Bootsshop gekostet.


----------



## huawei71 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*

*Whale Supersub Smart 650*



ca. 70-80 Euronen,nur zu Empfehlen,pumt ab 10mm automatisch#h


----------



## simmi321 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: welche Lenzpumpe im Boot ???*



huawei71 schrieb:


> *Whale Supersub Smart 650*
> 
> 
> 
> ca. 70-80 Euronen,nur zu Empfehlen,pumt ab 10mm automatisch#h



Genau die meine ich


----------

